# Hello!



## UpNorthMum (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi everyone!
My husband, John (upnorthkyosa) finally convinced me to register and post here first.  My name is Nicole and I am John's senior student in Tang Soo Do.  I hold the rank of red belt though I have taken a long break since having children.  I'm starting back up as soon as our evening babysitter is set!  

I must add that John stole the "upnorth" from me.   I had it first on a different forum.  lol


----------



## Lisa (Oct 9, 2005)

UpNorthMum said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!
> My husband, John (upnorthkyosa) finally convinced me to register and post here first.  My name is Nicole and I am John's senior student in Tang Soo Do.  I hold the rank of red belt though I have taken a long break since having children.  I'm starting back up as soon as our evening babysitter is set!
> 
> I must add that John stole the "upnorth" from me.   I had it first on a different forum.  lol



Welcome UpnorthMom!  Welcome to the forum!  So you are UpNorths better half, eh?  Well this could be interesting .  BTW, I have seen your little ones, they are adorable.  Look forward to your posts! :wavey:


----------



## UpNorthMum (Oct 9, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Welcome UpnorthMom! Welcome to the forum! *So you are UpNorths better half, eh?* Well this could be interesting . BTW, I have seen your little ones, they are adorable. Look forward to your posts! :wavey:


Oh, yes, that's me.   Thank you for the compliments on our children.  I'm quite partial to them.  That baby doesn't sleep worth crap, though.


----------



## Navarre (Oct 9, 2005)

Welcome to the board, Nicole!  This place is so active, I'm sure you'll have a lot of fun here.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 9, 2005)

Welcome and happy postingartyon:


----------



## dubljay (Oct 9, 2005)

Good to have you here.  Happy posting.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 9, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## mantis (Oct 9, 2005)

UpNorthMum said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!
> My husband, John (upnorthkyosa) finally convinced me to register and post here first. My name is Nicole and I am John's senior student in Tang Soo Do. I hold the rank of red belt though I have taken a long break since having children. I'm starting back up as soon as our evening babysitter is set!
> 
> I must add that John stole the "upnorth" from me.   I had it first on a different forum.  lol


 welcome ma'am.
 the cutest thing is when a whole family goes to class together
 enjoy posting here!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Nicole! :wavey: & welcome to MartialTalk. As you can see, we have a lot of nice people here from different systems to chat with.  Hope you enjoy the fora. 

Sincerely,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## MJS (Oct 10, 2005)

Welcome to Martial Talk!! Enjoy your stay!

Mike


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 10, 2005)

Hello, Mum!

Welcome and Howdy-Do!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 10, 2005)

Hello and welcome to the board!


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 10, 2005)

Jump right in, the water's fine...of course, now I'll have to behave.  Maybe Bob should install a new button to my account...Report to Wife!

:asian: 

upnorthkyosa


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 10, 2005)

It's good to have you here, Nicole! Welcome!  Not too many female KMAists on the board and it's always great to have another woman sign on.

 Enjoy!!


----------



## Gemini (Oct 10, 2005)

Welcome, Nicole. My wife isn't on the board with me, but we do spar together in the real world. If this turns out anything like that, maybe we'll need a "Spousal Sparring" forum. :boxing:   

  Happy posting!


----------



## Sapper6 (Oct 10, 2005)

Welcome! artyon:


----------



## Jelik (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey there, welcome ;-)


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 11, 2005)

Welcome Nicole 

Good to have you aboard~!!

~Tess


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 11, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Maybe Bob should install a new button to my account...Report to Wife!
> 
> :asian:
> 
> upnorthkyosa


 
Fine Idea, we will get right on that...


----------



## kenpo0324 (Oct 11, 2005)

Welcome to the Board....enjoy :asian:


----------



## still learning (Oct 12, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the sites....Aloha


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 25, 2005)

Sorry, I seem to have missed this until just now.  Welcome UpNorthMum.  Very glad to have you on board, and I look forward to your posts.  :asian: 

- Dan


----------

